# How do I put ESB/gas in tenant's name?



## samhain (11 Sep 2006)

just bought an investment property and now have tenants - just wondering how to put the gas and ESB in their names rather than my own.


----------



## igora (11 Sep 2006)

Hi, 

For ESB... Read meter at proerty with tenant and agree reading.
Find out if tenant has ever had an ESB account in his name before at another address. If so get the old account number from him. Ask if he has ever paid a bond/ deposit(€200) to the ESB and is it still with them on account?

Next telephone ESB on 1850372372 and wait to speak with someone. Quote the propertys ESB account number and of course your name and the meter reading. They will then close off your account. Then give the tenants name etc.. and any info they have given you re the ESB.
They will write to the tenant and the tenant then takes it from there. If no bond has been paid they will either request one or have the account paid by direct debit.

If you do not know the property's account number just give them the address and they will issue you with the number. They will not disconnect the supply or anything.

I have had no dealings with Gas so I cant help you out there.. Sorry!

Igora


----------



## NHG (11 Sep 2006)

The ESB are great (once you get through to someone), even changing tennants, often I have to change from tennant back to myself and then a week or two later change to a new tennant and there has never been a problem.


----------



## ClubMan (11 Sep 2006)

This is not a _Mortgages and Home Buying _query. Moved.


----------

